# MiniDSP mounting options?



## HellaciousA (Oct 7, 2011)

For those of you who have a MiniDSP in their Cruze, has anyone used a blank project box and mounted it in the trunk, or are most just making it fit behind the dash? I figured it would look clean if I could mount it in a nice box on the underside of the package tray, and just run the USB cable into the center console for when I need to plug in the laptop for tuning adjustments.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

HellaciousA said:


> For those of you who have a MiniDSP in their Cruze, has anyone used a blank project box and mounted it in the trunk, or are most just making it fit behind the dash? I figured it would look clean if I could mount it in a nice box on the underside of the package tray, and just run the USB cable into the center console for when I need to plug in the laptop for tuning adjustments.


Here's where I put mine underneath the dash/center console.























The duct is removable, and can be put back afterward. It sits quite snuglyh there.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

ok might be a dumb question but what is a MiniDSP?


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Shane said:


> ok might be a dumb question but what is a MiniDSP?


Mini Digital Signal Processor... Home | miniDSP

The audioheads can help with the details... I just know what it is/does. :music:


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

oh so it just makes it possible to put a sub onto a factory system?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shane said:


> oh so it just makes it possible to put a sub onto a factory system?


No. 

This makes it possible to put a sub into a factory system:
PAC AA-GM44 Amplifier Integration Interface for Select 2010 and Up GM Vehicles : Amazon.com : Automotive

The miniDSP makes it possible to get competition class sound quality in your Cruze. Of course, you also need a good set of tweeters, good set of midbass door speakers, 4 channels of external amplification, and the knowledge of how to tune the miniDSP.


----------



## HellaciousA (Oct 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Here's where I put mine underneath the dash/center console.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, that fits in there pretty good, I'll more than likely end up doing that.


----------

